# Dust Devil de Cinzas - Caramulo 18 Setembro 2013



## Duarte Sousa (19 Set 2013 às 15:46)

Vi este fantástico vídeo no Facebook  e decidi partilhar aqui no fórum.

Imagem de Rui Marques.

Vídeo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Set 2013 às 09:30)

Vídeo no Youtube


----------



## MSantos (22 Set 2013 às 13:10)

Impressionante! 

É um "ash devil" provocado pelas cinzas dos incêndios do Caramulo.


----------

